# Steroids How To



## Josepha0725 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm not new to bodybuilding, but I'm definitely new to steroids and I've been doing my research on the types and which are better, but I just wanted to know what's best to use if you want to bulk, and how much to use and with what frequency?  Sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## Milo (Jan 27, 2016)

Lots of stickies here. Put in your time and do your research. Then ask questions.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 27, 2016)

What milo says is true. Do research read read read. Have your diet lined out. I'm on a bulking cycle myself. Doing 250 mg test e twice a week. And anadrol at 50 mg for 3 weeks for kickstart . Pct clomid and dex.also I see this is your 1st post. Doesn't hurt to make an introductory post in the new members section. Give details about your stats and your goals. Goodluck.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 27, 2016)

what they said, do an intro post and read the stickies.

Short answer, test only with HCG and PCT


----------



## Fid.Brown (Jan 27, 2016)

test e 400 mg/wk for 12 wks
dianabol 20 mg/day for the first 4 wks
get some AI on hand
This is a basic cycle for beginners   Good luck


----------



## bigmike0321 (Jan 27, 2016)

also include your age, years of serious lifting experience as well as height and weight and body fat %. the more info you can provide the better answers you will get to help you reach your goals.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 27, 2016)

No dbol , test only first cycle , 20 mgs won't do shit anyways


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 27, 2016)

Lots and lots and lots and lots of research first. Like already said.  You can never do enough research.  I've done around seven or eight cycles and I still do lots of research.  But before that first cycle you need to know everything there is to know about testosterone and all the esters, PCT, HCG, sides, everything.  Testosterone would be your first cycle If you are going to do one and are ready.  Once you've done your research everyone is here to help you with questions and help get a cycle ready for you that is fit for you. 
 What's your age anyway?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2016)

All cycles with include test. Test and calories.  What are your stats? Age height weight


----------



## Seeker (Jan 27, 2016)

New to bodybuilding? New to lifting? Maybe spend some time in the gym first building a foundation before you think about using steriods. Who knows you might not even last in this lifestyle! Don't go fuking your shit up for something that might just be temporary. This goes for all you beginners. Think long term


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2016)

Seeker said:


> New to bodybuilding? New to lifting? Maybe spend some time in the gym first building a foundation before you think about using steriods. Who knows you might not even last in this lifestyle! Don't go fuking your shit up for something that might just be temporary. This goes for all you beginners. Think long term



Not new. Put your glasses on


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 27, 2016)

Bulking or cutting cycles are far more defined by your diet than the gear selection.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 27, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not new. Put your glasses on


They were off when I read the post. Lol


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2016)

Seeker said:


> They were off when I read the post. Lol



Vision, hearing and then your mind.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 27, 2016)

Read the stickies they'll teach you what you need to know and then ask questions. Post up your stats tho so these guys can be of better assistance.


----------



## Josepha0725 (Jan 27, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> What milo says is true. Do research read read read. Have your diet lined out. I'm on a bulking cycle myself. Doing 250 mg test e twice a week. And anadrol at 50 mg for 3 weeks for kickstart . Pct clomid and dex.also I see this is your 1st post. Doesn't hurt to make an introductory post in the new members section. Give details about your stats and your goals. Goodluck.



I'm 20, and I'm 5' 9". I take in about 5000 calories a day across 6 meals. I go to the gym 5-6 days a week. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Josepha0725 (Jan 27, 2016)

But what are the stickies?  I'll definitely go to the new members page but I'm sure what stickies are.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 27, 2016)

Stickies are important threads "stuck" to the top of each sub-forum so you can find them easily.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 27, 2016)

Test C or E 500 mg for 12 weeks with 50 mg Dbol ed for the first 4 weeks. I would use an AI of your choice and have PCT ready to go. Spend time putting together a ledgit diet and you will see solid gains.

Just my two cents


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 27, 2016)

Josepha0725 said:


> I'm 20, and I'm 5' 9". I take in about 5000 calories a day across 6 meals. I go to the gym 5-6 days a week. Thanks for the advice



At 20 yrs old you don't needa be doing gear bro. Diet and solid training should be more then enough to get you badass gains.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 28, 2016)

Josepha0725 said:


> I'm 20, and I'm 5' 9". I take in about 5000 calories a day across 6 meals. I go to the gym 5-6 days a week. Thanks for the advice


What's your macros and body weight


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2016)

Josepha0725 said:


> I'm 20, and I'm 5' 9". I take in about 5000 calories a day across 6 meals. I go to the gym 5-6 days a week. Thanks for the advice



I would just say 20 is a little young to start jewcing.  Won't hurt to stick around and keep learning.  But seriously I have coached guys your age to much older off steroid or on trt and they made cycle type gains.  Let's work on dialing in your training and diet brother. That's where the treasure is found. Or in Bundy's pants.


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 28, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> At 20 yrs old you don't needa be doing gear bro. Diet and solid training should be more then enough to get you badass gains.



This.  Don't screw up your body, you have several more years to go before you should consider AAS.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 28, 2016)

Wise words above. Every gym rat thinks they train hard. Hell I sure thought I did. As long as you're out working the guy next to you right?

Wrong. 

Hook up with the rowdy ginger. He'll take you to a whole new level.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 30, 2016)

Josepha0725 said:


> I'm 20, and I'm 5' 9". I take in about 5000 calories a day across 6 meals. I go to the gym 5-6 days a week. Thanks for the advice


 Yup I had a feeling.  Right now your natural testosterone levels and growth levels are extremely high!  Take full advantage of that!  Be smart, train hard, eat, listen thoroughly!  You do not need Juice.  Wait at least a few more years!  You can grow like a weed right now without ****ing your body up for life.


----------



## WARRIOR (Jan 30, 2016)

Please don't start using roids at 20 unless you have already been competing for a while and plan on becoming pro.  It is not worth it.  

If your goal is simply to get bigger and leaner you have plenty of natural hormones in your body.  Diet and training are absolutely key to your physique.  

There is a lot of training and diet info on this forum as well.  Many people will be willing to answer questions about how to grow naturally until you hit close to your genetic limits.  Roids help, but without getting a solid foundation and training ballz out for years first you will never learn to appreciate them.


----------

